

Twitter and the Rise of ‘The Leader’ - Gokhan_Tunc
https://tweetrocket.co/blog/twitter-and-the-rise-of-the-leader/

======
sturge
Thanks for the share!! I am the original author of this post, hope you find it
interesting! Go Tweet Rocket!

~~~
kirksfletcher
Great post buddy :-)

